# CJ Brown Advice



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

CJ is another lake I need to check off my list..Even though its smaller than CC , I still feel a bit overwhelmed because I have never fished CJ before and only have a basic idea..I heard some places around the marina can be good for crappie and cats....I also heard this lake holds some Perch , which is another fish I have yet to catch.......


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

1st of all,will you be fishing from a boat or the bank? This time of year bank fishing is really not that good at CJ. My family and I went last night(6 poles) and only caught 2 crappies and two SMALL cats. Now if you wait until the middle of September you should have better luck. You may do good after dark fishing from the bank. Anyway its a nice lake and good luck to you.....Dan


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i will be bank fishing...what bait were you using?..I wouldnt mind adding some more crappies or cats to my list.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

We were using minnows and worms. Both on bottom. Fishing by the Marina on the lake side. Good luck.....Dan


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

try uing a slip sinker with a 2-3ft leader,2/0 circle hook with a shad/shiner hoked in the tail. Leave your drag loose or bail open with a can around the line.Try this at night or very early in the am.This works at about any lake/res around It's works great in Tenn.for flatheads & stripers if it's to windy to troll or drift.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

does anyone know if CJ bait and tackle carries minnows?...and where are they located in terms of the lake


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

CJ Bait and tackle is by far my favorite bait shop in the area

The are on the west side a mile or less from the lake


Ask them for bankfishing advice, but I don't think CJ will impress you so much 
I'll be around this coming week probably unless we go up to our lake house in michigan, let me know when you'll be around and I may be able to help ya out


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah definitely go either real early in the morning or at night.no boats kickin' up monster waves and less people.bank fishin' around the marina can be very good at times.also the area by the visitor center is pretty good as well.like all things bank fishin' you got to have a decent spot and bait in the water.cj has got a lil' bit of everything cats,crappies,white bass,carp,walleye,bluegill,perch,large & smallmouth bass.so if you go with minnows,shad,leeches,nightcrawlers,waxworms,artificial lures,whatever you choose,i'd go with a couple of different choices.that way you got options.good luck my fellow angler.if you go and end up catchin' one fish that's better than if you go and get skunked.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im headin out on Wednesday around 7am


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

With the cold front that came through and all the nasty weather lately , I decided to forget it this morning and try to head out to CJ on Friday mornin..


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

good luck on friday,wish i didn't have to work


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I don't think I'll be fishin till wednesday till the next sunday...

Anyone gunna be out around then?

Reminds me gotta pm cjbrown lol wish them woman wouldn't make last minute plans I can't change


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Ill be fishing there saturday. Scarlet and grey tracker.OH YEAH GO BUCKS!
fish early morning or late afternoon.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

well i went out today and caught a grand total of 0..Summer has been a rough one for me..since june 22 i have only caught 1 CHANNEL CAT..and some nice fish in TN but basically nothing here in ohio..spring was excellent and im hoping fall will have more in store for me.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

when considering how to fish cj brown the first tip is when you get to the ramp..........turn around and go to any other lake and you'll catch more fish.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

A part of me hopes many will take the advice of the previous post ... more walleye for those of us that fish CJ regularly OR seek out postings by blueboat.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

It must be a spring or fall lake......never much success in the summer....


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I have not had much luck Spring or Fall, the best period (at least for me) is early summer ... mid to late June & July when water temps first reach low to mid 70's.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Sure wasn't any problem fighting crowds today. I sat all by myself in a couple of places where I've seen a dozen or two boats catching fish this time of year in the past. I pulled 3 short Walleyes and nothing else - not even a catfish. There is just no jig bite that I can find and I suck at trolling. There were a few good trollers out there but I don't know if they were doing any good. I got tired of the wind by 10:00 and took off. I doubt if there were 25 boats on the whole lake at that time.

The best jigging window for Walleye at C.J. has usually been from Mid-May until at least the 4th of July but I've caught them from late April to Labor Day. Trolling is usually good early then declines for a bit and heats up by July. I slammed them in May and June this year and it's been skunk city since then. This year has been more weird than usual with an August water temp of only 75 degrees. That's the same place it was a month ago and that was below normal.

I've given up trying to figure out what's going on.

My good news is that 3 weeks from right now I'll be on Lake Ontario looking for a 30 pound Salmon. 15 - 20 pounders are the "norm" up there.

See you out there - at least the few of you that still go.

MC


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

didnt see much action today either 1 short fish 4 crappie and 1 cat the size of my crankbait ,i thought the wfe got the lines tangeled but it was a small channel . i talked to cjbrown and only shorties for him to .


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like I'll give it a go tomorrow AM ... got the lawn cut and garden tended (been a good year for hot peppers) Going to pull a crawler harness and see if I can get lucky


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Not much to report ... 2 shorties and 2 bluegill. Got off the lake in time to get home just before the storm got on top of me


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sunday - Saw you out there Blueboat. I fished all over the lake and didn't boat anything! My fishing buddy caught one eye that was right at 15 inches and he tossed her back - that was the ONLY fish in my boat.

There weren't many boats early, but I made the mistake of waiting until 1pm to hit the ramp. It was the typical "Zoo" and I was happy to get out of there


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Sunday was tough for us as well. Boated one 22 incher and lost a couple others before we got a look , but catfish just don't come unbuttoned like that. Trolling cranks all over the lake.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Couple of short fish for myself, the ones I caught were on cranks only 40-45 ft. behind the boards. Very,very slow morning.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

this is my 2 cents. I prefer bass fishing to all others but I fish for whatever is biting. My strategy is this: I fish the lakes and ponds through about late june then its nothing but rivers for me in the dead heat of summer, or just catfishing. Then once water temps in the ponds begin to drop I will start fishing them again. Just remember that water temp is specific to each specie and when they are really active. hope this helps.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well this isn't good news
Glad michigan was fun lol but I won't be so spoiled here

Like Josh said you have to take what the lake gives you or in my case what lake you get stuck with 

Hey lurer LOL!!!!! LMAO

I'll be out tomorrow eve, friday sat and sun morn, possibly and eve or two in there also... Let me know if you'll be around


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Half a dozen crappie tonight and lost two other fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Today trolled ALOT from 6-10 and fishing SUCKED only a few crappie a nice slab from the docks


----------

